

Is the way the web industry “do” projects broken? - eriklarsson
http://blog.juntoo.co/is-the-way-the-web-industry-do-projects-broken/

======
StephenGL
The article is correct, but you have to find a way to convince clients of your
2x estimate since they don't realize they are going to spend it over time with
your competitor.

~~~
eriklarsson
Yes. That's a completely different challenge. Making your client understand
the ROI. One way of doing it is offering a "light" version which previews your
full service. A product you buy once but functions to funnel you into the main
service.

